# Pineapple Fattie w/Qview



## chefal (Nov 8, 2009)

Time for a Hawaiian Pizza type fattie. This time I wrapped it with TURKEY BACON which made the bacon much less rubbery and much more edible and yummy.

Here is the meat with some pineapple added after it went into the blender


Pre-grilled prociutto added


Mozzeralla added


Rolled up with TURKEY BACON wrap and smoked with PISTACHIO SHELLS (see other post)


All done


Sliced up and YUMMY!


Thanks for reading!


----------



## red stick bbq (Nov 8, 2009)

Excellent! I'm going to have to add this to my to-do list!


----------



## got14u (Nov 8, 2009)

so how did you like it? And what made you puree the pinapple first? I like what you did also..just curious that's why all the questions. I would have to throw some hot peppers in as well...lol..but i always have to


----------



## chefal (Nov 8, 2009)

I pureed the pineapple to avoid lumps. I would have used crushed pineapple but didn't have any. I thought the chunks would make it difficult or impossible to roll up. It tasted great though, and the turkey bacon came out a lot more edible than regular bacon, which can get rubbery.


----------



## got14u (Nov 8, 2009)

makes sense now...it looks awesome and i will probably be doing a hawaiian style fatty soon...thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2009)

This one mite not be my cup of tea it sounds interesting thou. My second to last ex-wife would like it but I got rid of her too. Thos just goes to show you that the fattie is just the vechile in which the fattie travels. Great job chef


----------



## yount (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks great never thought about it but now its a must try.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 8, 2009)

I did two unusual fatties today that I'll post tomorrow with qview.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 9, 2009)

Great flavor combo.  Nice job!

Is that a new smoker?  If not tell me how in the heck you got those grates so clean!


----------



## chefal (Nov 9, 2009)

Well the smoker is only 4 months old but Mrs. Al usually uses Easy-Off-Ready-To-Use-Oven-and-Grill-Cleaner, along with a sponge to clean the grates, if that helps.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Great Looking Fattie Al...


----------



## dforbes (Nov 9, 2009)

looks great


----------

